# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Tài liệu tự học joomla 2.5.7

## tranankhanh1991

TÀI LIỆU TỰ HỌC JOOMLA 2.5.7
​1. Cài đặt :
http://www.mediafire.com/?69qr46hrh3i3fqs
2. Cài tiếng việt :
http://www.mediafire.com/?vm33tei643yco9l
3. Cài Templace :
http://www.mediafire.com/?nl7jwj2t66d58wy
4. Hướng dẫn sử dụng : http://thegioitinhoc24h.com/forum/sh...BB%87t-v%C3%A0...
Nguồn www.wan24h.net và www.thegioitinhoc24h.com
*Mật mã : www.wan24h.net*

----------

